

Blackberry services down in Europe, Middle East and Africa - qxb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-15243892

======
savramescu
I'm the only one seeing this as the announcement of RIMs downfall? One of the
things that really held BBs still going was that it's in almost all corporate
environments. But I think a lot of users will jump ship after this. At this
point RIM is in serious problems.

~~~
robk
They've had outages before and it doesn't seem to change anyone's opinion of
them. That keyboard is like crack for some people - no matter how bad the rest
of the offering is, they keep coming back for that keyboard.

~~~
muyuu
They got me with the 4 day battery and the sweet sensitive laser pointer. I do
have an Android phone on the side though, but I just can't get myself to
charge it everyday and when I think of it, it's dead.

------
dave1010uk
The article makes it sound like BlackBerry proxy all EMEA network traffic
through their UK servers. Does anyone know if this is correct? If so, I wonder
how easily the UK government could get their hands on it.

~~~
bdr
Isn't that the idea?

------
asto
Having all communication in a region pass through a single third party server
is such a big design flaw! If only other companies made decent qwerty keyed
phones, picking a successor to my Blackberry wouldn't be so hard.

~~~
jjm
I don't see anything that says it was a single server (I'm taking your words
literally).

Any wildly popular (wildly is debatable, nonetheless they have many customers)
service can put itself in to this situation if it does not have failover
cases.

~~~
asto
If you're taking me literally, do allow me to change that to "datacenter". I'm
talking about email! Very little reason for push mail these days. Internet's
fast and cheap and IMAP+ is as fast as push. And I've never seen gmail go
down. Why tie all blackberries down to the blackberry datacenter in the
region?

~~~
jjm
That would indeed be the biggest issue.

You are right in that not properly having some type of failover and thus
funneling all traffic to a single region or datacenter hurts.

I would have thought that a Corp as big as RIM is that they'd be able to hire
some seriously good talent which address this issue. Especially since I
believe one of the big points they use to sell to business is the 'Enterprise
stability' line.

------
simondlr
Your phone... is now... a phone!

